
Ikea made a kitchen showroom in VR - enzoavigo
http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/05/ikea-htc-vive-kitchen-vr-app/
======
techthroway443
Now this is a cool innovative use of VR.

Imagine if you could look around your current kitchen, dining room, etc. and
see how it would look with different furniture, paint, what have you.

I guess this might fall more under augmented reality, either way cool concept.

